# Homeless people suck! [Contains some potentially offensive language]



## doktorcrash

*Homeless people suck! [Contains some potentially offensive language and subject]*

*Disclaimer*

*This essay may be offensive to: Blacks, Whites, Asians, Italians, people who think Elvis is alive, people who think they’re Elvis, Elvis, Baptists, Catholics, the KKK, Tammy Faye, Satanists, white trash, recycled trash, he or she who is politically correct, ugly people, pretty people, homosexuals, heterosexuals, nuns, asexuals, rabid dogs, dog lovers, rabid dog lovers, rabid lovers, lawyers, waste management technicians, people who actually feel a tingling sensation when using shampoo on one half of their hair, young people, old people, dead people, democrats, republicans, anarchists, politicians’ girlfriends, politicians’ boyfriends, models, scientists, model scientists, the butcher, the baker, the candle stick maker, you and what army, rock groups, anyone who’s ever line danced to “Achy Breaky Heart”, Trekkies, nerds, fat brain surgeons, those who like their toilet paper with the sheets coming over the top, vegetables, minerals, stoics, people who say “duh” a lot, intellectuals, men who dress like women, women who dress like men, Men who dress like women who dress like men, those who like their toilet paper with the sheets coming under the bottom, Not Me from “The Family Circus,” PBS, the MTV generation, Baby boomers, the Kabul's tribe of North Africa, hookers, fleas, ducks, mice and the people who make commercials with the women smiling about feminine hygiene products. *
*GOD BLESS THEM ALL*


*-Anonymous*​ 


*Well let me tell you. I think the homeless can eat shit. This ugly stranger rises in front of me like a monster in a horror movie. “Got any spare change?” I avoid eye contact. “Got any spare change?” I pretend that I don’t speak English. “Got any spare change?” *
*He places himself on garish display like a rejected circus performer. His tattered rags reek of sweat and piss. Green snot swings from his nostrils. Crusty flakes cover his face. Dried blood sticks to his pores. Rotting blisters swell on his feet. Crabs crawl on his scalp and in his beard. My kind of guy! *
*I don’t know him, I don’t like him, and I don’t want to talk to him. But he takes it upon himself to strike up a conversation. He tells me I’m a fine strapping Lad. He orders me to smile. He asked me how I feel. Like and infant crying out for a nipple, he craves my attention. Wow! I have a brand-new friend. “Got any spare change?” Get he fuck out of my face!*
*He stares at my hand, hoping to see a coin. I stare back into his eyes and see blankness. “Got any spare change?” I got plenty of change, homie, but none of it’s spare.*
*What do I look like, the fucking King of England? Why don’t I just hand over my checkbook so you can buy a shopping cart full of crack? I’m a concerned citizen, right? Wrong! What do I gain by throwing this bloodsucker a couple of dimes? I worked for everything I have. I didn’t gamble it away or blow it on dope. Do you really think a quarter and three pennies are gong to buy you a new life? *
*When I refuse to fork over the dough, this smelly subhuman has the nerve to say, “God bless you.” From the looks of thing, God doesn’t give a rat’s ass about you, you sorry glob of feces. *
*Ah, the homeless. Their “home” is a refrigerator box containing broken bottles and other useless objects. They peep out from under cardboard crates, cursing me under their breath. They parade up and down the street day after day, year after year, screaming at invisible foes. Their hearts are pumping, but their brains are stalled. Their minds are warped from booze, neglect, religion, and war. They contribute nothing to society. Their unnecessary lives are carried out on a dead-end street. They are vegetables sprouting from the pavement. The homeless are the walking wounded, the living dead. They’re America’s finest.*
*It’s getting to the point where I can’t venture out to a newsstand, a corner market, or a fast food joint, or the bank without some parasite attempting to get chummy. “How the hecks are ya?” he asks me. He’s my buddy because he wants something from me. You need some money for food, huh? You’re hungry, are you? Well, open your mouth, because here comes a steaming brown loaf!*
*Most schmucks can attain entry-level employment if they really try. But the homeless are talent less. That is, unless you consider spraying Windex and picking lice from you underwear to be talents. *
*Many people like to say it’s the government’s fault. They cry that the feds threw these people on to the streets. What an idiotic notion! All the government did was to step back and force these people to live by their own wits. If you can’t figure out how to survive, something very simple happens—you die, just as you would in the jungle. It’s convenient to blame a distant symbol. People hate to take responsibility for their own actions. People hate to admit that they shape their own lives. People make me fucking retch.*
*Where the fuck are their families? Everyone wants to blame politicians, but no one wants to point a finger at the family. Instead of looking at me or seeking aid from pedestrians, the homeless should contact their friends and relatives. Or is it possible that they’ve already alienated those people with their infantile dependence? Maybe they’ve pushed everyone’s tolerance and goodwill a bit too far. Perhaps no one cares about them. They’re truly alone.*
*If that breaks your heart, why don’t you invite them to come and live with you? Because you’re talking out of your asshole! You feel compassion up until the point where you’d actually have to do something. You couldn’t stand the stench for five minutes. When you see them eating your last avocado and smidgen of goat cheese, fouling your Jacuzzi, and using you crowbar to pry open your money vault, you won’t be Saint Francis for long!!*
*I’d tell the homeless to get off the curb and take charge, but I’m dealing with human beings. It can’t be done, I don’t expect people to change and improve their lot. Most people are liars and scam artists. Many of the homeless appear down and out but really have thousands in the bank. Many of them just don’t want to work. They’re lazy and lack initiative. They enjoy siphoning money from passersby. Then they run with their accumulated change and purchase a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 or a jumbo crack rock. *
*There are a handful of people who were victimized due to no fault of their own. These are people who may have worked hard and tried their best but got smacked in the face with some disaster, a layoff, a fire, brutal violence, or just plain old bad luck. These people should be helped. But not by me. No fucking way. I have as much desire to aid the homeless as I do to suck their scabby dicks.*
*It’s bleak out there. In the future, there will be more people, more traffic, and more aggravation. There will be fewer jobs and less housing. There will be more homeless. I will be expected to pay for their mistakes – their overdoses and liver problems, their court fees and prison costs. Shit—I could have used the cash to buy an Ipod and upgrade my computer!*
*But don’t think for a minute that I prefer the rich. In my eyes, you’re all green diarrhea. I share no sense of community with any of you. I have no feelings of brotherhood. If I had my way, both the homeless and the super-rich would be lunching on the same fecal banquet.*
*What fun can it be to merely survive? Why continue living? Instead of writhing on the sidewalk staring at me, why not end your suffering? Omit yourself. If you can’t enjoy life, you might as well go out with dignity. The homeless are in their graves already. They should jump from the highest skyscraper or throw themselves on to railroad tracks while a bullet train is passing by. Better yet cops ought to round them all up like cattle and start shooting.*
*In a perfect world, the homeless would be lying lifeless in the gutter. In death, they’d find the meaning which eluded them in life. They’d finally have a purpose. They’d be pigeon food.*
*So now that you have put yourself through all that now tell me what is your perception on the subject? Don't be shy this could be fun.......*









​


----------



## Rico

I was homeless for 6 years, give or take a few months. I find the whole essay offensive.


----------



## doktorcrash

Rico said:
			
		

> I was homeless for 6 years, give or take a few months. I find the whole essay offensive.


 
But look at you now you took personal responsibility and found yourself a home and even have a nice computer. Congratulations on changing your life and making something of yourself. You could even do a nice piece on how it was being homeless I am sure that would be an interesting read.


----------



## semtecks

Rico,this guy joined yesterday. He's trying his best to be offensive to pretty much anyone -- scratch that EVERYONE. I'd just ignore him if I was you.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful

Now now now. Let's all play nicely. Remember that thing? I think it's called... hmm... freedom of speech? That thing? Yeah. Everyone's got an opinion. Doktor apparently has a LOT of opinion as is made clear. Although this piece is definitely less articulate than your piece on classism, I can understand where you're coming from.

However.... I would like to argue that although homeless people are an unfortunate and sometimes VERY unpleasant part of our lives, I believe some of them are a direct reflection of society's greatest gluttonies. They are the epitomy of what's wrong with everyone and yes, they spend every cent they get on drugs and booze. I saw we indulge in assisted-suicide and aid them in reaching their preferred death faster. Give them your change and maybe next week they won't be there. We should learn from those unfortunate persons.

Then there are those who yes, suffered some kind of terrible accident or fire that wiped them clean and left them with nothing. It could happen to you, ya know? And if it did, would you be doomed to the same indifference and contempt you so eagerly show? Probably.

And then there are the majority. The majority of homeless individuals that suffer from a mental/emotional illness that renders them incapable of functioning at a "normal level." These people are schizophrenic, manic-depressive or suffer from personality disorders so severe that they are alienated from society. These are the people who should be in hospitals but since they are "no one's" problem, they are shuffled from city to city, occasionally arrested, but always released because they really haven't committed any crime.... other than the crime of being born apparently. Now I have a feeling you would argue that these people are useless and deserve to be shot, etc etc. However, my own mother suffers from manic-depression and has been homeless once or twice. She also raised three amazing children who do NOT have a mental illness and (I feel) contribute a lot to society. I'm not making this a sob story about my life but trust me, I've been homeless and starving, with a mother too sick to know better. I know what its like to parent the parent. But I also know that from the depths what otherwise seems like a wasted existence, there is always a purpose and some result that is beyond what most of us can see in our day to day lives.

Perhaps its because you don't know what thats like, that you show such contempt and ignorance for this particular human condition. Ignorance is certainly popular and it's easy to hate the stinky man who asks you for your hard-earned change... but I think its fear that really drives so many people's hatred. Fear that it could someday be you. 

As a side note, I always give change to those who ask, unless I really don't have any. This goes for the guy who needs an extra dime to place a call or the woman who needs a quarter to make exact change in the checkout line. This also includes those who approach me in the street. That dime would end up in my couch cushion anyway... maybe it'll buy someone some hope... or maybe just another beer. *shrugs*

That's my two cents and I think people should stop wasting time on being offended, and instead focus that same energy on formulating a response on why you do or don't agree. It's all about being friendly and learning from each other.


----------



## semtecks

> I think people should stop wasting time on being offended, and instead focus that same energy on formulating a response on why you do or don't agree.


 
I wasn't offensded, actually. It takes a lot more than a kid to offend me. So far, I wouldn't say Docktorkrash has been voicing his oppinions in his witty essays -- "white niggers have feeling too", "amputation nation", and "homeless people suck" -- he has just been trying to provoke a reaction.


----------



## doktorcrash

semtecks said:
			
		

> Rico,this guy joined yesterday. He's trying his best to be offensive to pretty much anyone -- scratch that EVERYONE. I'd just ignore him if I was you.


 
I would not say trying to be offensive. Difffernt minded maybe or a bit twisted in my delivery sure. I might even go as far as to say I am over critical, hostile, cynical and jaded and we can not forget abrasive very abrasive but offensive there is no need to try and be offensive. For there are so many to day that get offended over the way someone has their hair parted. So you see no one has to try and be offensive it just comes with the teritory. Hell as we sit her in our little cyber world getting all worked up over words that someone has put up. Censorship abounds because of so called offensive material for example many TV affiliates of NBC (dig bong bing) won't show a satirical sitcom because if makes a little fun of christians (The Book of Daniel). I think at one point Boston a major city banned Bambi for being violent. Come on offensive, people are offended by thirty things a day (Not an actual scientific number i just made that statisic up) on average. People fear words they do not like me myself I am fearful of the guy at the end of the bar banging a machete on it saying is going to kill everyone. So offensive is not that bad...


----------



## ross

It's a cheap rant. 
Anybody can post a stream of anger about things they hate - and probably with fewer errors. 
It's an opinion, yes. But it's not done well enough to be a serious piece. If you're trying to be controversial, learn to spell first. 
(Also, I can't see how it's either an _Essay, Article,_ or a _Review_. It must be an _etc_.)


----------



## semtecks

Is that nonsensical rant aimed at me ....? Okaaay. Firstly, I don't believe in censorship. I just think that your views are no more oppinions than a baby farting loudly is a political speach.

And ross is right, please learn to spell, for the love of God, LEARN TO SPELL!


----------



## doktorcrash

semtecks said:
			
		

> I wasn't offensded, actually. It takes a lot more than a kid to offend me. So far, I wouldn't say Docktorkrash has been voicing his oppinions in his witty essays -- "white niggers have feeling too", "amputation nation", and "homeless people suck" -- he has just been trying to provoke a reaction.


Never fear Semtek I most likely will find a my self bored of this little place soon and move on to greener grazing. But since we are here I noticed you said trying to provoke a reaction. Isn't that what all written word is trying to to provoke a reaction bubble up emotion of some kind or another. Isn't scribleling words that sit there on a page and stagnate in to obsruity that don't make you feel anything (other than a good perscription for sleep) just a waste of time and effort. Yet if one thing that you write makes some one feel an emotion makes them wake up and take action any action even the mere action of saying hey you made me mad, you made me laugh, Hey you hurt me that was not very nice. Really isn't that what writing is all about.


----------



## doktorcrash

ross said:
			
		

> It's a cheap rant.
> Anybody can post a stream of anger about things they hate - and probably with fewer errors.
> It's an opinion, yes. But it's not done well enough to be a serious piece. If you're trying to be controversial, learn to spell first.
> (Also, I can't see how it's either an _Essay, Article,_ or a _Review_. It must be an _etc_.)


Of course it is not "a serious piece" why would you want to put a serious piece up on a web site so some one can either steal your idea or give it away for free. As for spelling yea I do kind of suck at that and being dyslexic does not help much either. anywhoo but it is an opinion your right and I feel better now that it is there. Writing forum is where a bunch of sub level wanna bes' put there stuff so others can read it and they can get a little exposer and have some fun don't forget that or have you signed any book deals lately we should all know about. From what I have seen in my limited exposer to you all is a bunch of people who would rather cut people apart an throw oh it could never be a serious piece. Or my favorite You can't spell. Isn't that what editors are for. Least we forget that every piece is a work in progress and everytime you go back to it you want to change something else. To make it sound different or flow better. How many people here have "serious" pieces or million dollar book deals I would dare to say less than 1% if that. So loosen up the noose from around you neck it is cutting off the circulation. Live a little and hey not being a stick in the mud people is really not that hard.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful

Well I will agree that this particular piece is more of a rant but even from viewing the response Doktor received from his well researched piece on classism, it is clear that if the people don't like what they hear, they will gladly burn the perpetuator at the stake.... rather than having an educated and open conversation about it. But hey, if that's your perogative... 

And Semtecks, I wasn't suggesting YOU were offended. People get rather uppity when dissecting what people have written. 

Live and let live. Hope you're all having a wonderfully positive day! :-D


----------



## doktorcrash

That is the best and most well stated post I have ever had on this little forum. You my friend are well structured well spoken well researched and actually put some thought into it BRAVO. Thank you for at least taking the time to do this and without a personal attack on my style my spelling or against me. I truly now believe that there are some decent people in this place. I will be looking for your other posts. YOU REALLY ROCK.........


----------



## Raging_Hopeful

Bravo Seattle for presenting the issue in a well-informed and objective light. Of course, anyone who knows you should also know that you are awesome. :-D


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

:roll: 

What a juvenile essay.  At least try to make your points factual.

You could have replaced "homeless" with "black," "white," "gay," "straight," "rich," "stupid," etc and it would have been just as accurate.

I'd try and debate this, but you haven't really provided anything to debate.


----------



## mammamaia

fyi, until three weeks ago, i had been homeless for ten years [albeit, by choice]... i've lived and worked with the homeless in shelters of three states, for over 2 years, doing what i could to alleviate their emotional and physical distress and fears... 

i've written about the sad increase in their numbers in this nation of plenty, and can tell you that _none_ of you out there are more than _one day _away from being one of those that you, 'doktorcrash,' say 'suck'...

shame on you for writing such drivel!... i'd like to excuse your idiocy due to your clearly being young and foolish [at least mentally], but even a teenager should have more compassion for his fellow humans and use his brain a bit more, before  engaging the keyboard with his fingers...


----------



## RedEurope

Delete.


----------



## kalibantre

semtecks said:
			
		

> Rico,this guy joined yesterday. He's trying his best to be offensive to pretty much anyone -- scratch that EVERYONE. I'd just ignore him if I was you.



Someone else picked up on that too huh?


----------



## Londongrey

I cannot say I have ever been homeless, but I will say thank God I'm British and understand satire when I see it.  If I was sat on the street right now my Brit sense of humour would kick in and I would be rolling around.  To me that's sarcasm to Americans its irony.

Oh well *sigh*  hehehe.

Chill out!!


----------



## Rico

sorry, I was tired when I made that last comment. Now I've slept and armed with  a cup of coffe and rereading the essay and the commentary following it, I'll say its less offensive than my tired mind saw it.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Bah, at the very least it was in bad taste.  And judging by his reply to Rico, how can we be sure he was joking?


----------



## Hodge

Londongrey said:
			
		

> I cannot say I have ever been homeless, but I will say thank God I'm British and understand satire when I see it.  If I was sat on the street right now my Brit sense of humour would kick in and I would be rolling around.  To me that's sarcasm to Americans its irony.
> 
> Oh well *sigh*  hehehe.
> 
> Chill out!!




I was surprised more people didn't catch on that it was just a bad attempt at satire. Judging from his first post and how he knows this was bound to make people angry, he clearly knows the views portrayed are less than responsible, mature, or well-informed.

But it was a bad attempt. Not satirical enough. All it did was depict was some of the more ignorant members of society, and it's not satire unless it makes the notion seem absurd and self-defeating (when in fact nothing in the piece counteracts the narrator's views).


----------



## ross

Well whatever it is, if the author doesn't think it's worthy of a spell check, is it worthy of a critique? It takes a second to click on the toolbar.


----------



## doktorcrash

ross said:
			
		

> Well whatever it is, if the author doesn't think it's worthy of a spell check, is it worthy of a critique? It takes a second to click on the toolbar.


I keep going through this thing and maybe I just keep missing it but where is the spelling error. please tell me because I have put it through spell check. (not the the spell check on this thing is anything worth jumping up and down about) just a thought. Thanks


----------



## Mean

doktorcrash said:
			
		

> There are a handful of people who were victimized due to no fault of their own. These are people who may have worked hard and tried their best but got smacked in the face with some disaster, a layoff, a fire, brutal violence, or just plain old bad luck. *These people should be helped. But not by me. No fucking way. I have as much desire to aid the homeless as I do to suck their scabby dicks.*


 


			
				doktorcrash said:
			
		

> It’s bleak out there. In the future, there will be more people, more traffic, and more aggravation. There will be fewer jobs and less housing. There will be more homeless. I will be expected to pay for their mistakes – their overdoses and liver problems, their court fees and prison costs. Shit—I could have used the cash to buy an Ipod and upgrade my computer!



 


			
				doktorcrash said:
			
		

> But don’t think for a minute that I prefer the rich. In my eyes, *you’re all green diarrhea*. I share no sense of community with any of you. I have no feelings of brotherhood. *If I had my way, both the homeless and the super-rich would be lunching on the same fecal banquet.*





			
				doktorcrash said:
			
		

> What fun can it be to merely survive? Why continue living? Instead of writhing on the sidewalk staring at me, why not end your suffering? *Omit yourself*. If you can’t enjoy life, you might as well go out with dignity. The homeless are in their graves already. They should jump from the highest skyscraper or throw themselves on to railroad tracks while a bullet train is passing by. *Better yet cops ought to round them all up like cattle and start shooting*.


 


			
				doktorcrash said:
			
		

> *In a perfect world, the homeless would be lying lifeless in the gutter*. In death, they’d find the meaning which eluded them in life. They’d finally have a purpose. They’d be pigeon food.



 Wow. This doesn't feel like a commentary to me. Some of you read this and said, "hey, this guy has a lot on his mind and thank God he chose this site to let them out."

This looks like somebody who's doing an experiment to see just how _bad_ a reaction he can get.




			
				doktorcrash said:
			
		

> So now that you have put yourself through all that now tell me what is your perception on the subject? Don't be shy this could be fun.......


If he really wanted to hear opinions, he wouldn't have been so abrasive and profane and would've put this in the debate section.


Also, a lot of stupid stuff gets said under the umbrella of free speech.


----------



## ross

doktorcrash said:
			
		

> I keep going through this thing and maybe I just keep missing it but where is the spelling error. please tell me because I have put it through spell check. (not the the spell check on this thing is anything worth jumping up and down about) just a thought. Thanks


 
I'm not going to correct the entire thing. 

An example: 
*When you see them eating you last avocado and smidgen of goat cheese, fouling you Jacuzzi, and using you crowbar to pry open your money vault,*

You also need to have a look at your punctuation and look out for the word _gong_. We all make mistakes, but there are degrees.
That's really my last comment on this piece.


----------



## doktorcrash

Thanks Ross it is those damn you whitch should be your. I should read it to myself out loud then that might make it a little easier to see the mistakes. 
Again thanks again and I will look more closely at things next post.


----------



## casperthesheet

I haven't been here in a while and I see that somethings are still heated. I didn't read his essay because a disclaimer was present. I knew that I would be offended because I have been homeless myself. 

For all of you who have read the disclaimer and knew that you may have gotten offended have no right to argue with doktorcrash about his point of view. You were warned from the beginning that it was offensive.


----------



## doktorcrash

Thank you casper that was kind and well thought. I really never thougt of that but yes, If I warn you before hand there is no excuse to be offended.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

A warning is not an excuse for ignorance.


----------



## doktorcrash

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> A warning is not an excuse for ignorance.



Well we are down to one liners again this thread is played out.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

'Twas played out before the first post.


----------



## doktorcrash

I didn't think so when I posted it. And come to think about it i don't now either. But I am not here to have a pissing match with you either Bouchard. But I do like to have the last word. Stubborn Irish you know.


----------



## Yumsa

excuse me here, all i want to say is that im not helping anyone here, but this is called an OPINION PIECE, and he did warn, although i myself find this very, VERY OFFENSIVE, but still its called an OPINION PIECE!!! writing was nice, can take out some swearing. Other than that, i find this writing very good.


----------



## doktorcrash

Thank you Yumsa. I will take you suggestions under advisment you are correct I could have done with out some of the swearing...


----------



## Yumsa

ur welcome!! im happy to see someone actually BOLD enough to write something like that. I just would be plain scared and wouldnt write somethin like that (unlike u)  THAT, is a compliment. Take it seriously, im not jk.


----------



## mammamaia

fyi, disclaimer notwithstanding, an 'opinion piece' is not just the offering of one person's opinion, that must by decree stand alone, unchallenged and accepted by all... it is meant to stir others to think about what is stated and, yes, to add _dissenting_ opinions... 

if you don't want dissent and claim the right of free speech only for yourself, dc, then don't post your work in a public forum...


----------



## casperthesheet

This next comment is to throw another log onto the fire that seems to be dwindling down.

KILL ALL THE WHITE MEN! THEY ARE DISEASE CARRYING FOOLS THAT ONLY KNOW HOW TO STOMP ON THE PROPERTY OF OTHERS!!! BASTARDS, EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM!

I just like to see things heated. It's almost a fetish of mine. Watching people argue over little things. Wow, I think I just reserved my seat in Hell. See you all there!

P.S. By the way, I'm white.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

casper, grow up.


----------



## Londongrey

The last time I got a friction burn was at my best friends house, I had just dropped.....*ahem*.....oh, your all still here!!


----------



## Raging_Hopeful

*can't think of anything else to add to this increasingly pointless thread.... so she laughs*


----------



## Mean

I've re-read the original post and have come to this conclusion, and I only say this because I care:

There are a lot of decaffeinated brands on the market that are just as tasty as the real thing.


----------



## R.J.T

What I think is! 

 Your completely fucking stupid. I don't know what else to say. Well, I guess I could say that I can write better then you. I can spell better, and if I was ever to end up on the streets, I would still be more intelligent then you. 

                         R.J.T


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Please let this thread die.


----------



## doktorcrash

I have not seen anyone post on this tread in a week or so I thought it was dead. But you never can put a price on taste now can you......LOL


----------



## mammamaia

i'm sorry to see someone has resurrected this thread... if they really thought it was stupid, why the bleep didn't they leave it in the limbo of the back pages, where it belonged?

please don't add any more comments to this... if you agree, then agree 'silently' so it can slip back into oblivion again...PLEASE!

love and hugs, maia


----------



## doktorcrash

Belonged? I think that it belongs where it lands rerrected or not. This is an unapologetic view that shows strength to say something unpopular in a crowd if it outrages people then maybe they will get off their leather office chairs or out of their fancy cars and do something to change it. YEA RIGHT!!! NOT LIKELY... A lot of people agree with it. They are just bound by their social obligation to be POLITCALLY CORRECT that they have no voice. Which shows cowardous on their part. So I say forget MAMMAMIA and post to your hearts content good, bad, indifferent.  POST


----------



## RedEurope

doktorcrash said:
			
		

> This is an unapologetic view that shows strength to say something unpopular in a crowd if it outrages people then maybe they will get off their leather office chairs or out of their fancy cars and do something to change it. YEA RIGHT!!! NOT LIKELY... A lot of people agree with it. They are just bound by their social obligation to be POLITCALLY CORRECT that they have no voice. Which shows cowardous on their part. So I say forget MAMMAMIA and post to your hearts content good, bad, indifferent. POST


 I wouldn't agree with this shit if you paid me.:twisted: And, judging by the ammont of posts (or rather lack of) supporting this exceptionally one-sided thesis, no one else *sane* does.

I feel with all my heart for the homeless, and would give these brave and blesséd soles the help and comfort they deserve, taking them off the streets and into warm, friendly, and fitting accommodation, kind of like all those empty 24-7 heated rooms that the capitalists or occidental élitists (just like yourself I believe) operate at Buckingham Palace.

It's people like your "good" self who help keep these deserving writers, artists, former teachers (it has been known), linguistics, intellectuals, etc., on the streets, while building "asylum centres" (which only get burned down afterwards) and making sure the cushions on Prince William's throne are still soft.:evil:

The only one who is "politically correct" is you. People who support the rich and non-citizens while leaving their fellow citizens to die in the gutter are people I truly despise.:evil: This is one of the reasons why I am proudly left-wing (well, at least predominantly, anyway), and choose the correct ideologies to follow, as was our discussion last time.


In fact, here is an interesting photogtaph I found on the NBP website.  It's called "Eat the rich!" - taken from Dec. 2004.







It just reminded me of the issues we were discussing on here.

 Anyway did you find those books you were looking for?


----------



## Dephere

Okay, I along with everyone else do not agree with this piece. And I wanted to let it die, but I couldn't. Just because someone has an opposing view does not mean their piece should be placed in the trash. 

I feel for the pain of the homeless, but RedEurope I'm afraid you have glorified them. Many of those who find themselves homeless are such as a direct result of personal faults. I'm not saying they deserve such, but they aren't necessarily able to assimilate into mainstream society. Many have severe mental problems (i.e. schizophrenia, something often times mistaken as multiple personalities). 

I really do not appreciate how degrading this is to the homeless! You're a pompous ass Doktorcrash, but you're allowed to have your views. 

And just so you know I could give a flying fuck about being politically correct and I still come nowhere near to sharing your ignorant sentiments.


----------



## doktorcrash

I did Red Amazon is quite the treasure trove of socialist literature. I am in finishing up some books I have already started then I will start with the books we disscussed previously.


----------



## Spazola

Not everyone is homeless because they're too lazy to work.

What about the people with health problems who can't work? My father, as much as an asshole as he is, has serious problems in his legs and can't stand for long or walk far distances. He can't even drive for very long without getting dizzy. Disability check? They've taken years to get back to him. If it wasn't for his mother, he'd be homeless right now.

What about children? They're too young to work, and could end up homeless because of their parents addictions or irresponsibility. Should they just lay down and die, too? What about kids who were abused or neglected, and had to run away from home before they were killed? Is that their fault?


----------



## RedEurope

Dephere said:
			
		

> I feel for the pain of the homeless, but RedEurope I'm afraid you have glorified them. Many of those who find themselves homeless are such as a direct result of personal faults. I'm not saying they deserve such, but they aren't necessarily able to assimilate into mainstream society. Many have severe mental problems (i.e. schizophrenia, something often times mistaken as multiple personalities).


 Shouldn't we help them therefore?

Money directed towards Buckingham Palace or toward non-citizens could be better spent on helping the deserving homeless of our nations.


----------



## Dephere

Yes, but you must remember many, no most would spend any money they came across on drugs or alcohol. The best way we can help is by doing what we are already doing...setting up shelters and providing food. That's our best bet.


----------



## RedEurope

Dephere said:
			
		

> Yes, but you must remember many, no most would spend any money they came across on drugs or alcohol. The best way we can help is by doing what we are already doing...setting up shelters and providing food. That's our best bet.


+ re-education.

Also, this does not account for such cases as that I mentioned of the teacher.


----------

